# Juma Maintenance and Care



## Rob Fisher (16/7/18)

Well Juma is way more resilient than stab wood but if you like me and hold your mod in your hand all day it eventually starts to dull a bit and requires some maintenance.

I checked with the modmaker and he said they use a polishing wheel... so I figured I could use my Dremel... I have polishing goodies and I have the polishing compound! Should be a breeze...


Seems simple enough... right?



Not so much... fail... now I have dull marks on my juma... what a goose!


I think it needs a real polishing wheel and a soft and fluffy thingy!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (17/7/18)

[Inserts Bummer Rating]

That sucks Rob! Hopefully not properly damaged and can be buffed out by a proper polish?


----------



## Silver (17/7/18)

@Rob Fisher - that was such a pity

I can imagine that as you took out the Dremel you thought to yourself - ah, now you gonna be shiny again!

Hope you can get it sorted - those mods are so gorgeous they need to be at their best!


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/7/18)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - that was such a pity
> 
> I can imagine that as you took out the Dremel you thought to yourself - ah, now you gonna be shiny again!
> 
> Hope you can get it sorted - those mods are so gorgeous they need to be at their best!



@smilelykumeenit PM'ed me... I used the wrong compound... will go out and about to get the right stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Caramia (17/7/18)

And a sheepskin buffer

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (17/7/18)

What polishing compound did you use that was wrong and what was the recommended one?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## smilelykumeenit (17/7/18)

Caramia said:


> And a sheepskin buffer


a pair of stockings (or just one ) cut up into rags will work up a good shine too, and will only set you back a leg (or two)

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> What polishing compound did you use that was wrong and what was the recommended one?



I used a little block that came with the Dremel and it's too abrasive!


----------



## RainstormZA (17/7/18)

smilelykumeenit said:


> a pair of stockings (or just one ) cut up into rags will work up a good shine too, and will only set you back a leg (or two)


Hmmmm stockings... Hehehehe


----------



## HPBotha (17/7/18)

When polishing with a buffing wheel remember to move it around, as the buffing wheel heats up due to the friction, this WILL leave marks.

The wider the buffing wheel the better, as you will soon see streaks, rotate your buffing surface often .... like you are mowing the lawn, always hand buff afterwards with a light polishing compound to smooth out the polishing lines.

Always use one buffing wheel per material.... do not mix them up as you will contaminate the wheel with other materials that could scratch your pretty mod.

a decent polishing cloth (never wash these ever)
http://www.capewatch.co.za/product/polish-cloth-2/

Unipol - peerfect polishing compound - it says metal, but hard plastics should be fine
http://www.capewatch.co.za/product/semichrome-liquid-polish/

Unipol Bar - for machine polishing
http://www.capewatch.co.za/product/unipol-polish/

S.Steel Polish . for all your steel bits, too hard for brass and copper though
http://www.capewatch.co.za/product/dialux-polish-420g/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/7/18)

HPBotha said:


> When polishing with a buffing wheel remember to move it around, as the buffing wheel heats up due to the friction, this WILL leave marks.
> 
> The wider the buffing wheel the better, as you will soon see streaks, rotate your buffing surface often .... like you are mowing the lawn, always hand buff afterwards with a light polishing compound to smooth out the polishing lines.
> 
> Always use one buffing wheel per material.... do not mix them up as you will contaminate the wheel with other materials that could scratch your pretty mod.



Roger that @HPBotha! I'm sending it down to @Genosmate who is an expert... I'm banned for bringing a Dremel anywhere near my Juma and Stab Wood mods now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## HPBotha (17/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Roger that @HPBotha! I'm sending it down to @Genosmate who is an expert... I'm banned for bringing a Dremel anywhere near my Juma and Stab Wood mods now.


I just updated the post with some supplies for you as well, including hand buffing options

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

